# Cigar Room



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been smoking cigars for the past 10 years and never had a spot inside until now

Been in this room in my basement for a couple of months and still not 100% complete as I want to add some floating shelves on the walls to display boxes, clock boxes that I am starting on next week, a shelf for bourbons, etc.... For ventilation I replaced the ceiling light with a decorative one from Lowe's that is also a vent to remove the smoke - you'll notice the spot on the ceiling on one of the pictures where I had to cut out and replace the drywall and still have to repaint. For air cleaning there is a RabbitAir beside the Montegue that works pretty well along with the vent.

So here are some pictures and some commentary, *please let me know what you think and any suggestions *- the room is small approximately 12x12 so a little tight but it keeps me indoors when the weather is too hot or too cold.










I've got a couple of recliners and a chest to store incidentals, magazines, etc... in and on top of that is a Cuban Crafters Desktop that I forgot to take a picture inside of but it's a solid humidor and the little drawer on the bottom is great for keeping cutters, matches, lighters, etc...

The door to the left of the pictures is the closet for the room and houses the Cooleridor but long term plans are to remove the doors shown and install a set of 4' sliding patio doors, line the closet with Spanish Cedar, install shelves and turn it into a full humidor as this slope continues to move very quickly:madgrin:










This is the other side of the room with the flat screen, a Montegue End Table Humidor that I *never* thought I would fill up... but as you'll see further down it's packed. I love this table and would recommend it to anyone looking for that type of furniture humidor.










Inside the Cooleridor with a set of drawers from Wineador (Forrest) here on the forum who does amazing quality work, sorry no open shots but the drawers are about half full, I also got a shelf from him but currently don't even have room to put that in the cooler - however in the interim until I turn the closet into a humi I'll order another cooler from WalMart and use the one shelf in there.










Sitting on top of the Cooleridor is the Diamond Crown humidor and I did get a shot of the inside on that one with some miscellaneous singles










This is the top drawer of the Montegue said to hold approximately 300 sticks and it probably has about 200 in there now along with the Kitty Litter (I use Kitty Litter in this and the Cooleridor and gel in the tabletops)










Here is the bottom of the Montegue with probably 40-50 boxes of cigars a mix of CC's, NC,s and others. You can't tell from the pictures but the table is really deep probably about 30" which gives quite a bit of storage, the specs say it holds either 1200 or 1500 cigars and it's probably close to right.










Finally this is one of the shelves in the Montegue, I bought these baskets at The Container Store (a great place if you are OCD like I am) the large one contains some CC's, Tat's, Aged items from Comacho and others. I didn't get the picture of the other basket loaded but it's got Oliva, Tat, Anejo, in it.

I think I've got a pretty solid start on building ordinance to continue on my bombing runs...

Bill


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Definitely needs liquor... and a beer fridge.

But looking damn good :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well Dang Bill!! That's some serious, serious stash there brother!! Oh and the room is pretty nice too but OMG - those humis and coolers and humi furniture and CIGARS, CIGARS, CIGARS. No slope there, just a straight sheer cliff - LOL


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks awesome, Miss my Cigar room. All in all miss the house but really the Cigar room is what I miss the most. Nice look cigar stash as well. Congrats enjoy.

James


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Daaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyuuuummmmmm!!!!! Very nice! I gotta say - that first picture is VERY misleading. I saw it and thought, "Oh, that's pretty cool". And then I scrolled down, and down, and down...

Nicely done, sir.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice set-up!!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Definitely needs liquor... and a beer fridge.
> 
> But looking damn good :thumb:


Thanks David - luckily the downstairs kitchen is just about 15 steps away!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome smoking room you have there Bill. The closet humi conversion sounds sweet. And your stash, Your stash is sweet!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bill, that's absolutely awesome! The room looks great, the sticks even better. Very nice stash, sir!

I'll probably be building a room like that in my garage this winter, it'll be something like 10x15, so similar in size to yours. I have a couple questions:

1. What (if any) precautions did you take to prevent smoke from getting out of the room and into the rest of the house, and how well does the room contain the smell. IE, are there any issues with the smell leeching into the rest of the house?

2. What kind of fan and ventilation did you install? I want to put something in, but I'm unsure about what kind of fan, how large the pipe needs to be, etc. Does it clear the room out pretty quickly?

Thanks!
-Derek


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn that's awesome!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Bill, that's absolutely awesome! The room looks great, the sticks even better. Very nice stash, sir!
> 
> I'll probably be building a room like that in my garage this winter, it'll be something like 10x15, so similar in size to yours. I have a couple questions:
> 
> ...


Derek,

I put weatherstripping around the door and a sweep along the bottom to reduce the chance of the odor leaking into the rest of the house but other than that nothing else and it is doing pretty well. I do burn a smokers candle in here that I get at Walmart for $3.50 at the cigarette checkout and it helps. If odors do escape I spray with Ozium which you can get at auto parts stores and in the automotive section at WalMart as well.

The fan is a stock one from Lowes in their bathroom section that doesn't look like your standard bathroom vent light plastic crap. Otherwise my wife wouldn't have gone for it! This room doesn't have any windows so this was my only option. It required a 4" vent like a clothes dryer that I punched through the exterior wall and installed a cap over that won't let air or critters come through from the outside. It does a really good job of clearing the room.

The Rabbit Air purifier does a good job of cleaning using the charcoal filtration.

One other option is a product called Gone Smoke that you get at a few tobacconists or on line. I use that in my car occasionally and it clears the odor but the car also has a charcoal filter built in that passes all air through it and most people can't tell I smoke in it except for the ashes all over...

Bill


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Bill, reply sincerely appreciated!

In terms of suggestions, the only one I might have is to switch the humidor with the chest of drawers. The humi sticks out kinda far under the TV, and the chest of drawers isn't nearly as deep. Might make the room feel more balanced. My 2 cents!

But awesome room, it's going to look really great with some shelving in there!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

THAT! is great. I want one.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice stash and awesome room. I love the furniture. I bet that is a nice relaxing place to smoke. You are going for the same theme as I am. Look forward to seeing updates.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks great. 


Suggestion:

Herf at your place :mrgreen:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Suggestions... I can offer some opinions but I really like it and wish my wife would let me do something similar. I think a small credenza under the television would be nice to display some fine bottles as well as take away the need for the floating shelves. I for one think the stuff that comes off of the walls really makes the room feel smaller. 

You could also go with a relatively easy DIY project and get some cabinetry that you like and turn it into a liquor cabinet. Get a piece of marble, granite, or any kind of countertop you'd like and have it cut to fit on top so it completes the look. Doing something like that would solve your liquor storage issue and provide a fairly deep mantle for displaying your clocks and such. 

You might even think of putting a large decorative mirror behind the seating area. It would let you get double the light from your floor lamp as well as making the room feel bigger. The mirror is a great way to get more space without adding any. 


Now after all those very feminine observations, I think I need to bite the head off a cigar and go outside to pee on something while smoking.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

very nice Bill, little jealous about this one


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Now after all those very feminine observations, I think I need to bite the head off a cigar and go outside to pee on something while smoking.


Don't forget to kill something and grill it on the way outside...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Bill, that is sweet, now I just need to convince my wife I need one LOL, never gonna happen LOL


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Like my wife always says "You will never be able to smoke all of those cigars", but it is a secure feeling knowing that you got 'em if you need 'em. I treat my humis like a library, some stoges are "referenced" and never leave the library while others are "overly researched" and examined and read all over the web.


----------



## bwehmeyer (Jun 9, 2011)

Perfect, not much more is needed than that!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Bill, That's a dang nice room. You have done a great job and mad a lot of us green with envy. 

Enjoy!

Bill


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy crap that's a great smoking room! I love the furniture! Now if only I could get my wife to go for using the extra room for something like this...


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice room. I would get some more posters or paintings, Victorian smoking style, to liven up the walls. I think that would go well with the theme you got going on. Wouldn't be bad to hide a HEPA air filter somewhere too. Maybe wedged behind one of the sofas.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

Great setup man! I'm with shortfuse though, a small diy cabinet with a nice top and some high end liquor bottles would be great. Also love the furniture....mind me asking where you found those recliners? Been looking for some exactly like that for my study


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I got them at a local furniture store Mom and Pop - called What a Buy Furniture here in Mooresville - they were $248 or $298 each so pretty inexpensive.

Brand is Simmons

Thanks for all the comments everyone and it's still a work in progress - I'm going to use the floating shelves for the liquor and have added an ice bucket and glasses to the chest by the chairs. The liquor shelf will go directly above that.

I am thinking of ordering an Avallo Triple D and selling the Montegue end table not that I'm unhappy with it but to get something longer, taller and not as deep to put under the TV
of course if I do I will post it on here for sale...

Bill


sincerity said:


> Great setup man! I'm with shortfuse though, a small diy cabinet with a nice top and some high end liquor bottles would be great. Also love the furniture....mind me asking where you found those recliners? Been looking for some exactly like that for my study


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So Bill, now that you've had the 150 qt coleman and drawers would you do any different set up? Forrest has a 4 drawer, 3 shelf (I think) set up on his website. Im wondering about maybe an all drawer or all shelf set up. Since you've been using it - any advantages or disadvantages to shelves/drawers?


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

With the second cooler (since these pictures were posted... the slope continues) I am going all shelves and have them ordered from Forrest - I find that I buy more in box quantities than in singles or fivers since I know what I like and am staying focused on those only buying when I see a deal etc... so the shelf storage is the way for me to go.

If I didn't have the end cabinet with the large singles drawer though and was just doing coolers then having one with the drawer unit would be a necessity.

Bill



Oldmso54 said:


> So Bill, now that you've had the 150 qt coleman and drawers would you do any different set up? Forrest has a 4 drawer, 3 shelf (I think) set up on his website. Im wondering about maybe an all drawer or all shelf set up. Since you've been using it - any advantages or disadvantages to shelves/drawers?


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I got them at a local furniture store Mom and Pop - called What a Buy Furniture here in Mooresville - they were $248 or $298 each so pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Brand is Simmons
> 
> ...


ah I didn't even notice you were from NC...cheers man!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would LOVE to have a smoking room in the house one of these days!

Very nice start brother ... I like it.

I Can't Wait To See That Closet Converted T A Humidor Though..... now that would be Killer!!!!


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice setup! I think I've convinced my wife to let me have a room like this on our next house. I'm planning to have ventilation to the outside, so I expect there would be some windows. It would be my office/cigar room is at least my plan. I like the TV, ash tray, and two leather seats. Very awesome. What kind of floors do you have here? You could float a wood floor for this room from lumber liquidators or something. Although, its pretty bad ass either way.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Ive got carpet in it now but am thinking about hardwood or tile - made a few updates today based on what I said I wanted to do in my first post and so I snapped couple of new pictures.

I added some floating shelves on two walls and moved the furniture around a little. Still need some artwork for the walls but waiting until I find the right ones...

Here are the pictures:


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I've got a room in the basement that doesn't get much use, thanks for the great idea!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

great room bill. im very envious.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice cigar room


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great room, I really wish my wife would go for this.

But I got the garage for now so I am thankful, she could make me go in the yard.

Best regards, tony


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Woodford Reserve....nice choice. Great space!


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

Bill! this is an awesome setup , looking forward to seeing the humidor build out as well!


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLER set up Bill......Nice stash too!


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Great room... I wish i had one, currently it's waaaay to cold to smoke outside (-11°C) :cheeky:


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

That's an awesome set up


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice, it looks like you are ready for Sunday's Superbowl game


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Where did you by the Montegue End Table Humidor? this is what i am looking for.


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

Hopperb said:


> Ive got carpet in it now but am thinking about hardwood or tile - made a few updates today based on what I said I wanted to do in my first post and so I snapped couple of new pictures.
> 
> I added some floating shelves on two walls and moved the furniture around a little. Still need some artwork for the walls but waiting until I find the right ones...


Bill, hope you enjoyed this room on sunday?!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I could smoke indoors


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Bill would you mind telling me where you bought the Montegue End Table Humidor? I found them online but they want $250 shipping to california. Thanks the room looks great


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry I haven't checked this one in a while. I got the Montegue at Humidors.com I believe and it was $499 at the time plus shipping which was approx 150. It's a great cabinet with lots of space and a solid seal. If I were doing it over I think I might go with a Triple D Shorty from Avallo Humidors, great capacity and built in electronic humidification unit. It's more like $1400 with more capacity and US Made. 

To answer the others I made great use of the room for the Super Bowl and every other day as well. It's great having a room to enjoy your hobbies in.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bill, that was the one site shipping was high


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

nice setup!


----------

